# What are your favorite "Death and the Maiden" string quartet recordings?



## Itullian

As above.
Schubert D810 quartet
Thank you :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have it on cd with the Cleveland quartet, which made me also buy their Beethoven box. Recently I got the Leipziger quartett box too. It's in my car and I have gotten to cd 5. Those 2 versions are my favorite


----------



## RockyIII

I have the 1959 recording, digitally remastered in 1997, of "Death and the Maiden" by the Amadeus Quartet, and I like it very well. It is paired with the Trout Quintet.


----------



## wkasimer

Among historic recordings, the Busch Quartet. In modern sound, the Petersen Quartet on Capriccio. I'm generally not a big fan of the Emerson Quartet, but their style suits the late Schubert quartets very well.


----------



## Rmathuln

Faves of mine include Quartetto Italiano and Alban Berg Quartet 1994.
Have heard the 50s Koeckert recording on DG is excellent, but to my knowledge never on CD.


----------



## Merl

These three for me. Performance-wise the Hagen's edge it but The Takacs recording has to be one of the best recorded string quartet discs ever produced and it's a performance of real power and precision. I love the feel of the Pavel Haas disc. It's a belter too. I rarely look past any of those 3 discs but there are many other very impressive performances too (Emerson, Belcea, Italiano, Amadeus, Julliard, Mosaiques, Alban Berg, etc). I'm not a fan of many historic recordings, though (barring the Busch which is a great recording even if it is mono) . There are so many brilliantly played and recorded accounts of this repertoire that sound quality must come into this.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Merl said:


> These three for me. Performance-wise the Hagen's edge it but The Takacs recording has to be one of the best recorded string quartet discs ever produced and it's a performance of real power and precision.


I have the Takacs and Hagen, too. They're both solid performances, and each comes with a different additional piece (Schubert's Rosamunde v. Beethoven's String Quartet Op. 135, the last piece he composed, adding to the death theme). Takacs is 4 minutes quicker, but to me doesn't feel rushed. They're both so solid performances that it's difficult for me to give the edge to one over the other.


----------



## flamencosketches

RockyIII said:


> I have the 1959 recording, digitally remastered in 1997, of "Death and the Maiden" by the Amadeus Quartet, and I like it very well. It is paired with the Trout Quintet.


This one is really good IMO. With Gilels on piano in the Trout, which is definitely my favorite recording of that work.

My other favorite is Quartetto Italiano, though the Juilliard SQ one is good too.


----------



## joen_cph

As regards historical performances, the Hollywood String Quartet struck me as good and interesting in this work.


----------



## Barbebleu

Amadeus and Quartetto Italiano. But it's such a great piece of music, and there are so many great string quartets about, that it would be hard nowadays to find a poor version.


----------



## CnC Bartok

First one I ever heard, and had on LP, now on CD, was the Quartetto Italiano. Never been bettered as far as I am concerned (although the Lindsay's are pretty overpowering, and that old Busch recording is also something special)


----------



## NLAdriaan

The 1983 Amadeus Q version is my one and only and suits me fine.


----------



## wkasimer

AeolianStrains said:


> I have the Takacs and Hagen, too. They're both solid performances, and each comes with a different additional piece (Schubert's Rosamunde v. Beethoven's String Quartet Op. 135, the last piece he composed, adding to the death theme). Takacs is 4 minutes quicker, but to me doesn't feel rushed. They're both so solid performances that it's difficult for me to give the edge to one over the other.


The Hagen recording is also available with a different coupling, a very good Trout Quintet:


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Busch
Melos
Italiano


----------



## Merl

Man, how did I forget this cracker from last year? Brilliant performance and recording.


----------



## Judith

Mine is performed by Endellion String Quartet


----------



## regnaDkciN

I've seen several recommendations for the Quartetto Italiano. Which version of theirs are you speaking of, the 1965 or the 1979?


----------



## Rmathuln

regnaDkciN said:


> I've seen several recommendations for the Quartetto Italiano. Which version of theirs are you speaking of, the 1965 or the 1979?


The 1965 recording

Just go get this Philips/Decca twofer. You'll also get a wonderful recording of the Op. 29 Rosamunde quartet, plus a few others. A phenomenal not-to-be-missed bargain.



















*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000041BX/*


----------



## jegreenwood

Rmathuln said:


> The 1965 recording
> 
> Just go get this Philips/Decca twofer. You'll also a wonderful recording of the Op. 29 Rosamunde quartet, plus a few others. A phenomenal not-to-be-missed bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000041BX/*


And a great recording of the 15th.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

The Cleveland Quartet 1974.


----------

